# Capturing video via firewire to an external firewire hard drive-



## OS Xover (Jun 22, 2005)

My wife has a 12" G4 Powerbook and we're trying to capture video from a GL1 to a Lacie external (firewire) hard drive.  Problem is there is only on fire wire port.

Right now, we are transferring video from the GL1 to the internal hard drive then unplugging the GL1 then transferring to the firewire drive.

As fun as this is, there must be a better way.  Are there any accessories (firewire hub?) that might make it easier?


----------



## Drumhum (Jun 27, 2005)

You have two options...

Most lacie disk drives (including mine!) have two firewire ports. The extra port is so that you can "daisy chain" to a second drive... or your camera! Assuming you have two ports, just connect your camera to the hard disk and it should be "seen" by the computer.

The other way is as you guessed: get a firewire hub. Best to get a powered hub (comes with a power supply that you plug into the mains) as these tend to be more reliable/compatible.


Tom


----------

